# Show YOUR most Favorite Picture



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Tough as it may be to decide, what is the most favorite picture of your dog/ dogs?? Only one picture per member for dog or dogs- lets see 'em!!

I had a VERY hard time deciding out of the millions of pics I have, but kept coming back to this one-Otis and his Sissy Abby Both smiling and happy together









So, what is your most favorite* one*??


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my favorite pic of my Boxer - Baby









I love this one of my 2 shelties playing together


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I love this picture of Kuma, I think it captures his personality perfectly, lol.


----------



## Miss Mila (May 17, 2008)

Man this was hard to do lol

This is my favorite of Fallon. I have this pic tattooed on my leg









My favorite of Talena. THe look on her face is just too cute!









My favorite of Lucky cause it looks like he is laughing.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ohh so many to choose from!

But right now this is my favorite..


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Ohh, I have so many, but I think this one is still my fav, Tysa was such a cute puppy!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd say this is probably my favorite shot. It's always what I use for these types of threads, anyway.


----------



## MelissaCato (Nov 15, 2007)

It hard to pick a favorite ... but I do really like this one.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I love this picture of Buck. He looks guilty as sin about something....











This is my happy face!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think right now this is my favorite picture of Teddie.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy sleeping,


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorites of Inga, she had a lot of nice ones but only a few on the computer (before digital convenience) LOL








Favorite of Carsten








Favorite of Oliver








Favorite of Madeline


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

This is my favorite of Viggo:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite of Riley:










My favorite of Aspen:










My favorite of Peaches...she is in there:


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this one speaks for itself:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness guys- I love them all!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## SwirlieCEO (May 21, 2008)

This thread is awesome!

These two stand out for me.

The first is my Pomeranian the day he got shaved down (for summer). He used to be a big fluff ball and when I saw him all shaved down I had to laugh. I snapped this pic and his ears went low so he ended up looking like a Mr. Microphone (all you old schoolers should know what I mean).








This pic is my Italian Greyhound, Bella, on the day we brought her home. I snapped this pic as she was running to bring me the toy. It's weird... she used to love to play fetch, but now she just likes being chased by other dogs.








- Pat M.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this what your talking about swirlie?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoUb6nof808


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I know hes no longer with us, be he is still alive in my heart and soul, but here is my favorite of Carter *wipes tear from eye*:


Then of Nubs (which I need to update his Homeagain photo with this one):


----------



## SwirlieCEO (May 21, 2008)

LOL... oh my god! That's exactly it! Thanks for the link.

- Pat M.



Durbkat said:


> Is this what your talking about swirlie?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoUb6nof808


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Only one pic, total, eh? Well, it still has to be this one (I guess poor Web doesn't get one, lol)

I call this her "Who the h*** are you and why did you dunk me in water?" face:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Boy SDO, I don't read directions very well apparently.

I thought you meant one picture, per dog you own . Oh well, I need to get a picture of all three pups together anyway


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

I just love this pic of sis, she seems to be saying nah nah naah naaaah nah!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG, I just spit tea out all over my desk. HAHAHA


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's mine......


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have so many favs is was a hard discission to make but here is my fav of Alexis


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

It's gonna have to be this one. Its just soo... perfect. I have to scan it better, cuz Bailey is blending in with the snow.











Inga said:


> This is one of my favorites of Inga, she had a lot of nice ones but only a few on the computer (before digital convenience) LOL


Inga its amazing- this is the pic in your sig right? In your sig it looks like she has a serious look to her, and in the original pic shes smiling. Its neat!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, this would be mine. I have thousands of pictures, but this is the one that catches all the detail and personality with perfect everything...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

harrise said:


> Well, this would be mine. I have thousands of pictures, but this is the one that catches all the detail and personality with perfect everything...


LOOOOOVE this picture- I was thinking you'd post the one of Bubba goin' #2


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

¿That predictable, eh? He was in the running except you can't see his eyes. That was the deal breaker.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, this thread with all these beautiful smiles is actually bumming me out a little! The only time Charlie ever smiles is at the dog park and I'm too busy watching him to take pics. <sigh> He usually always has the same grumpy sad face expression on his face. 

Okay, poor me time is over. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

This one has got to be one of my absolute favorites; This was taken back in 2006 when Sophie was still a puppy...she was, and is so gentle with all little critters...


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Everyone's pictures are so GREAT!
Here are a few favorites of mine of my Bulldog Maggie.... Enjoy
Halloween......... she was not too happy as you can tell









Maggie very happy .....









Maggie and I swimming


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Tippy, Emma, Critter, Scooter, and Harvey (the tegu)


----------



## BamaBrandy (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are my two puppies. Brandy is 5 months, Spalding is 4 months.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> Tippy, Emma, Critter, Scooter, and Harvey (the tegu)


Wow. Is that an argentine black and white tegu? Awesome. I used to have a female one. She was about 4 foot, had real nasty personality… Your dogs get along well with him? 

-n


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

naoki said:


> Wow. Is that an argentine black and white tegu? Awesome. I used to have a female one. She was about 4 foot, had real nasty personality… Your dogs get along well with him?
> 
> -n


Yeah it is.

I have a pair of them and if all goes well i should get eggs about next month or so. I got Harvey free as a baby after another tegu litterally ripped the side of his face off. It was pretty bad, he was going to be euth'd if i didn't take him. I had to give him injections and dig the puss out of his mouth every day. He still can't see well and i have to clean his mouth out every week because it no longer sits flush and the bedding sticks to it.

I got Lefty at an Los angeles animal shelter. I drove two hours in traffic to go get her. I don't know what she looked like when she came in, *but* the shelter staff left a rat in with her that chewed off most of her toes and part of her face. She was still bleeding when i took her home.

Harvey is about 9lbs and Lefty, my female is about 7lbs. Both are _extremely_ tame. And are absolutely oblivious to the other pets. Couldn't ask for better. Im sorry you had a nasty one. I've dealt with nasty one before, and man oh man...


----------



## Arearis (Jul 17, 2006)

This is my Favorite of Chloe. The little prissy princess. I dont think I have ever been able to take a pic of her without bright glowing eyes.










And My favorite of Bubby(German Shepherd) and Little foot(Cat).


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

This one has gotta be my favorite right now; its of Shadow, and I can't look at it without giggleing.


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man this is tough, but I think this one of when my little man was about 10 weeks is the best. He was actually posing for the camera! I think this was the first and last time for that haha


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like how the park and I are reflected in his eye.


----------

